# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe >  Lucerne Switzerland

## ebAmerican

I'm traveling to Lucerne Switzerland in June. Anybody have any good suggestion for excursions and food? My wife and I will be there for 4 nights and 2 full days (we arrive at 6:40pm on first day and leave on the fourth day at 12:45pm) before heading on to Paris. We would like to take a boat ride (lunch or dinner cruise) on Lake Lucerne, but are open to any great adventure. Thanks

----------


## ebAmerican

Nobody... Ok, well I think we are going to do the Golden Tour to the top of Mt. Pilatus and down by gondola lift. We will check in with the tourist office in Lucerne and see if we can book a Lake Lucerne dinner cruise. I'm very excited to see the Alps, after living next to the Rocky Mountains.

----------


## Poorwayfarer

Having been there - briefly - three times I can say without a doubt that this is one of the loveliest cities in Europe. I envy you - I wish I could spend weeks, months there.

----------


## alayka

my suggestion is: just walk around in the streets somewhere in the city center and read the menu cards (usually outside near the restaurant door) and choose one you like

----------

